# Ayuda con Samba48 en FreeBSD 11.2 - Help with Samba48 in FreeBSD 11.2



## JakeWill (Jun 30, 2018)

Saludos compañeros tengo una duda y es super urgente, es que acabo de instalar Samba en FreeBSD 11.2 ya que el la 11.1 no se podia por error de instalacion, el punto es que cuando instalo *Samba* el archivo de configuracion *smb4.conf*  que esta supuesto a estar en la ubicacion */usr/local/etc/smb4.conf* no aparece y no se como resolverlo, porfavor necesito ayuda de quien pueda resolver este problema.

Greetings colleagues I have a question and it is super urgent, is that I just installed Samba in FreeBSD 11.2 since the 11.1 could not by installation error, the point is that when I install Samba the configuration file smb4.conf that is supposed to be in the location /usr/local/etc/smb4.conf does not appear and I do not know how to solve it, please I need help from who can solve this problem.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 30, 2018)

It does no appear in there or on ${EXAMPLESDIR} because it is not included in the package (I assume upstream does not provide it).

So read smb4.conf(5) to create your own, or get an example from somewhere and adapt it.


----------



## JakeWill (Jun 30, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> It does no appear in there or on ${EXAMPLESDIR} because it is not included in the package (I assume upstream does not provide it).
> 
> So read smb4.conf(5) to create your own, or get an example from somewhere and adapt it.


Thanks brother


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2018)

There is no default configuration file because there's no such thing as a "default" Samba configuration. Which means you'll have to create it yourself.


----------

